# LED for sale



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

I have 3x 165 watt Dsuny LED Pendants and a controller for sale, my softy tank doesn’t require such a bright system, I’ve gone back to T5HO

Pm for pictures, 250.00 for all 3 and the controller, 3 new power bricks lots of light, presets for different modes

I’m in Wingham so we could meet half way, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

Sold


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

